# Destiny - by Matt L.



## Observer (May 14, 2006)

*Destiny​**by Matt L*​.

[Reposted by permission from MattL's website Copyrighted by MattL - any reposting of this story must be made with his permission.]


*Part One: The Quest for Love *

Victoria Hensley and Alex Taylor were friends for many years, ever since meeting at their place of employment, The Oak Lawn Hospital and Medical Center, located in a small suburb just southwest of Chicago. 

Victoria worked in the surgical department where she looked after the patients charts, arranged surgery schedules and various other secretarial tasks. Alex was on the transportation team, and he would transport patients to and from surgery, as well as other procedures and tests. 

Victoria and Alex shared many of the same interests like sports, psychology and theology among other things. They would sometimes chat for hours, losing themselves in their long philosophical conversations on human behavior, or just some old fashion gossip. Alex would never admit it, but he deeply loved Victoria, though she only thought of him as her best friend. Alex considered this in his heart, and tried very hard to accept this fact. 
It was quite odd indeed that Alex cared so dearly for Victoria, after all Alex was mainly attracted to full figure females and Victoria was on the slim side of 130 pounds. 

Victoria was a true beauty, with an attractive diamond shaped face, soft green eyes and shoulder length wavy blondish-brown hair. Victoria's shape was slender and curvaceous, with wide hips and thighs that were a tad thick. It was Victoria's IQ and sarcastic sense of humor that drew Alex to her. Victoria was fun to be around and quite the conversationalist. 

While Victoria was popular with the guys and frequently dated, Alex on the other hand had the same problem with every woman that he would become interested in. They would always feed him the same line, "Youre a nice guy but I only like you as a friend." Alex was a good looking young man in his own right, not shallow or superficial, but with a good kind heart, great sense of humor and intelligent as well. However, this nice guy image made Alex a pariah with the members of the opposite sex, causing him to ponder, "Are females only attracted to dysfunctional guys?" 

Victoria would often debate Alex on this issue, "You have to remember the type of female your interested in. Material women go for materialistic men." 

Alex would question Victoria, "Are you saying I'm attracted to pretentious women?" 

Victoria would often laugh, as she would reply, "In one word, big time!" 

It was an early summer afternoon at Comiskey Park as Alex and Victoria watched the Chicago White Sox play the Texas Rangers. Bringing each other up on current events, Victoria informs Alex about her latest date from hell. "Yeah, so from there we arrive at the movie late, he makes me buy my own pop corn and as we sit in our seats, he can't keep his arm's off me. Later on as we say goodnight, he hug's me so tight I can't breathe, and then tries to kiss me. So I told him, I don't kiss on the first date." 

Alex watching a fly ball to center remarks, "He's a salesman, right?" 

Victoria shook her head and replied, "Yeah, what does that have anything to do with it?" 

Alex sipped his coke, "Salesmen are slim balls. Theyre always out to score with sales and with the ladies. Know what I mean?" 

Victoria smiled, "Yeah, I guess your right. Isn't Lofton playing a little shallow?" 

Alex nodded, "The guy at the plate has a buck twenty average. He won't hit it out of the infield." 

Spotting a hot dog vendor, Alex asks Victoria, "Want a hot dog?" 

Victoria remarked in a cheerful tone of voice, "You just read my mind but, just one. Okay two." 

As Alex call's over to the hot dog vendor, the player at the plate hits a home run, which cause's Victoria to laugh, "Won't hit it out of the infield, huh?" 

Reclaiming his seat, Alex replies, "Eat your hot dogs." 

Victoria chuckles, and is about to start on her first hot dog when she notices Alex checking out a plump young lady walking up the stairs. 

Victoria smiled, "You like?" 

Alex shook his head and concurred, "Yeah, I think she's attractive." 

Victoria rolled her eyes, "She has the wrong hairstyle for the shape of her face, and her slacks don't flatter her behind." 

Alex disagreed, "I kind of like her butt." 

Biting into her hot dog, Victoria remarked, "I'm glad I'm on my diet, my rear could have been just as big." 

Alex blinked his eyes, "What are you talking about? You've been slim as long as I've known you." 

Victoria felt other wise, "Last winter I was a blimp." 

A puzzled look took to Alex's face, "Uh? You were never even plump, let alone a blimp." 

Victoria puffs up her cheeks, "You don't remember me looking like this " 

Alex laugh's, "No I don't. Do it again, you look cute like that." 

Victoria sipped her coke, "You have a selective memory." 

Alex continued to laugh, "Oh I think if your cheeks were really that chubby I'd remember." 

Taking another bite from her hot dog, Victoria told Alex, "I wore loose clothing so no one could see my inflated figure." 

Rolling up his program, Alex playfully tapped Victoria on the upper arm, "You are so full of it." 

However, Victoria continued to plea her case, "I was 145 pounds. None of my jeans fit, I had a tummy bulge. I was getting fat." 

Alex eased into his seat, and looked on as Victoria started on her second hot dog. "Alex, when I was in high school the lunchroom attendant once told me, with my appetite I'm destined to shop at the 16 plus store. My gosh, she knew what she was talking about." 

Alex raised his eyebrows, "You've always had a good appetite Vicky. So your metabolism is slowing down. It's only natural, youre going to put on a few pounds." 

Victoria went into a long speech about overeating in high school due to stress. "I was on so many social committees in high school; I was buzzing with anxiety. Good thing I was active in cheerleading or I'd surely be a thick chick." 

Alex tilted his head to catch a glimpse of the plump young lady returning to her seat, and then turned to Victoria, "Would it be so terrible if you put on a few pounds? You know, being a little chubby isn't exactly evil." 

Victoria laughed, "For me it is! The guys I date don't go for chubby chicks." 

Alex shook his head, "You mean guys who are interested in trophy chicks. You are not a trophy chick Victoria. Not by a long shot." 

Victoria sipped her coke, and then announced as she stood up, "I have to powder my nose." 

Alex shouted over to Victoria as she walked through the aisle, "We're going to finish this conversation Vicky!" As the row of fans turned to Alex, Alex replied, "Well, we are." 

Upon Victoria's return to her seat, she quickly changed the subject, "So whose the latest love of your life this week?" 

Alex watched a foul ball into the stands, and then turned to Victoria who was indulging in some ice cream, "Heidi, you know from radiology." 

Victoria chuckled, and Alex asked, "Are you implying Heidi's not my type?" 

Victoria nibbled on her ice cream, "Yeah she's your type. Chubby with high standards." 

Alex leaned towards Victoria, "Are you saying she's a snob?" 

Victoria replied with a smile, "Yeah, and a heartbreaker too. She's not for you." 

Alex folded his arms over his chest, and returned the smile, "Okay brainiac, what kind of girl is right for me?" 

Victoria answered in less then a second, "Someone like you. Nice." 

Alex laughed, "Oh right Vicky. Like chicks are attracted to nice guys. That never happens." 

Victoria reassured her friend, "It'll happen when you least expect it. You'll meet the right girl who'll appreciate you for who you are. A nice sensitive gentleman." 

Alex shook his head, "I'm tired Vicky. I'm tired of always being the nice guy females will only accept as a friend. I want to be out with a woman in the moonlight, taking her into my arms and give her a long, deep, hard passionate kiss. I'm tired of just being their friend. I have enough female friends. I'm always the bridesmaid never the bride!" 

Victoria sipped her coke, and then continued eating the ice cream, "Trust me on this Alex. Don't ever change. Youre a very wonderful young man. There are enough jerks out there already. I'd love to meet a guy like you." 

This caused Alex to ask, "Then what about me? Aren't you interested in me at all?" 

Victoria bit her lip, "Alex, your my best friend. I truly love you but only as a...." Victoria didn't finish her sentence, realizing Alex heard it much too often. Victoria gently took Alex by the forearm, and sensing his struggle in accepting her feeling's softly told him, "I honestly didn't mean to hurt you." 

Alex nodded, then Victoria smiled, "Cheer up Alex. You'll meet the right girl some day." Nudging Alex on the shoulder until he smiled, Victoria suggested, "Let's grab a pizza after the game. I'll give you pointers on how to successfully flirt with the waitresses." 

Alex laughed, "Yeah, sure." Victoria took a spoonful of ice cream, "Alright, cool! I could really go for pizza."


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2006)

*Part Two: Changes *

Couple days later at the hospital Alex Crossed path's with Heidi in a hall just outside of the intensive care unit. Heidi was almost always friendly with Alex, unless she was with coworkers, eating or reading. Other then that, she would greet Alex with a big sunny bright smile. Heidi was an average looking young lady with straight red hair, thin lips and a pure white complexion. A husky gal at 190 pounds, Heidi had broad shoulders and wide hips. 

Alex made eye contact with Heidi, and as she smiled back at him, Alex thought to himself, "This is my chance to make my move." "Hello Heidi, I was wondering...." 

Heidi interrupted, "Are you asking me out?" 

Alex nodded his reply, then smiled, "Yeah, actually...." 

Interrupting Alex a second time, Heidi coldly asked him, "Why are you asking me out?" 

Alex stood in shock as Heidi continued, "I'm not interested in you. Why would I go out with you in the first place?" 

Alex was caught off guard by Heidi's unexpected reaction in asking her out. He searched for the right words to say, but came up empty-handed. Heidi sternly told him, "Your a nice guy Alex but, not the guy for me!" With that last comment Heidi made tracks, and all Alex could do was watch her walk away. 

Later on in the evening at a cozy all night diner, Alex brought Victoria up to speed. "I could have told you in advance she wouldn't go out with you." A

lex pushed aside the slice of cake he was eating, and sipped his coffee, "Yeah but, she didn't have to be so hostile towards me. I mean she always greeted me with a smile, and was usually rather nice to me. I actually thought she liked me." 

Victoria finished her slice of cake then asked Alex, "Did you give her compliments? Treat her special, like fetch coffee for her?" 

Alex nodded as Victoria reached for the slice of cake he put aside. "Do you mind?" Victoria politely asked. 

Alex grinned, "Your welcome to it. Aren't you dieting?" 

Blushing, Victoria replied with a huge smile, "Yes. But we're talking about Heidi." 

As Victoria began eating the cake, she told Alex, "Heidi didn't like you. She liked your attention." 

Alex sat up straight, "Enlighten me?" 

After washing down the cake with coffee, Victoria laughed, "Will do. Heidi is a, well to be nice, a big girl." 

Alex nodded his reply, and Victoria continued as she leaned in towards him, "A lot of guys probably don't pay attention to her. You did, which she liked. You flattered her." 

Alex reached for his cup of coffee, "Okay, but that doesn't explain why she wouldn't go out with me." 

Victoria was blunt, "All you were doing was being nice to a fat chick. I know the type of guy Heidi's attracted to, and youre not her type." 

Victoria then called over to the waitress, and after ordering another slice of cake with a large glass of milk, proceeded in giving Alex a pep talk about the wonderful man he is, and someday meeting the right woman. 

As Victoria spoke, Alex noticed that her face appeared to be a little rounder, somewhat fuller with the hint of a double chin. Knowing better not to ask if she was putting on weight, Alex instead asked, "Is everything okay Vicky? I mean I remember you telling me that you used to have stress induced over eating tendencies, and you seem to be eating a lot more then usual." 

Victoria smiled, "Yeah, I've put on a few pounds but, I didn't think it was so obvious to tell." 

Alex tilted his head, "Oh, well you look pretty much the same to me." 

Victoria laughed, "You'd tell me that even if I weighed 200 pounds!" Victoria explained to Alex, as she continued eating, "I'm no longer a lean 130 pounds. Matter of fact, I'm wearing medium size scrubs now." 

Alex questioned his borderline plump companion, "Have you been under a lot of stress lately?" 

Victoria giggled, "Let me put it this way. I can eat a whole bag of cookies and drink a gallon of milk in one sitting if I don't watch myself." 

With a look of concern upon his face, Alex asked, "What's the cause behind your stress?" 

Victoria went into the details, "As your aware, Alina Gold left for a position over at Northwestern Memorial, so we have a new director of surgery whose a real ball buster, to burrow one of your terms." Victoria sipped her milk, and then continued, "Yvonne Van Hausen. She's 100% by the book, and has a bug up her butt, probably a big nasty one by her attitude. So Alex, that's the reason behind my stress." 

Alex smiled, "Well I was just a little concerned, I know how well you watch your figure." 

Victoria laughed, "My figure's getting a whole lot easier to watch." 

Alex shook his head, "Really Vicky, you look fantastic." 

Victoria laughed, "Oh, then by your standards I must be a chubbette!" Victoria smiling as the day is long, climbed into the booth next to Alex, and hugged him. "Thanks for worrying about me." Kissing Alex on the cheek, Victoria then added, "But I'll be fine. Van Hausen is nothing I can't handle. I'll be back on my diet in short order." 

Talking shop, the two friends enjoyed another cup of coffee together before leaving the diner an hour later. Walking Victoria to her car, Alex had the chance to scrutinize her figure. Though still rather slender, Victoria had a slight tummy pouch, and her derriere was a little bigger. Hugging Alex goodnight, Victoria bent over into her car, and a tiny roll of fat peeked over the waistband of her jeans. "See you tomorrow!" Victoria yelled to Alex as she drove off. 

Alex smiled as he thought out loud, "Youre a beautiful young woman Victoria Hensley. If you become heavier, you'll only become all the more attractive." 

The following afternoon Victoria paid Heidi a visit. Heidi didn't even notice Victoria enter into the room; her eyes were glued to the scandal sheet newspaper she often read during the lulls at work. Finally as Heidi reached for her diet soft drink, she made eye contact with Victoria. "Hey Vicky, what's up?" 

Victoria strolled over the counter and calmly picked up some x-rays and dropped them on the floor. With a puzzled look upon her face, Heidi snapped at Victoria, "You did that on purpose!" Removing herself from the stool, Heidi bent over to pick up the x-rays as Victoria poured the soft drink over Heidi's spacious backside. "What the hell? You having a bad case of P.M.S., or what?" 

Victoria got into Heidi's face, "Something like that!" 

Heidi felt the wet spot on her behind, "Fantastic! Now I have to change my scrubs." 

Victoria told Heidi point blank, "A change in attitude is in order as well. I didn't like the way you blew off my friend. Ever hear of letting someone down easy?" 

Heidi knew Victoria was talking about Alex, "I have the right to date who I choose." 

Victoria acknowledged the fact, "Yeah, no kidding. But even if your not attracted to Alex, that doesn't give you the right to treat him like a jerk." 

Heidi smiled, which inflamed Victoria's anger, "You think you want some handsome guy who pulls in 70 thou a year and drives a cool sports car. That's not true Heidi. What you actually want is to be appreciated and respected. Treated like a gem. Well, you hit rock bottom because Alex has all those qualities and more. Your going to end up with some guy for superficial reasons, and end up miserable." 

Heidi just stood there. Victoria struck a nerve, she had told the truth. "You lead Alex on and we both know you could have been much more sympathetic." 

Victoria turned around and walked away. A few days later as Alex wandered into the surgical department's lounge for a cup of coffee, Victoria rushed over and threw her arms around him. With a song in her voice, Victoria announced, "I've great news!" 

Alex smiled, "Oh really?" 

Nodding her head, Victoria replied, "I got a call this morning from Alina Gold. She wants me to join her staff at Northwestern Memorial!" 

At first Alex's heart sunk into his chest. He felt terrible. Maybe this wasn't exactly the end of their friendship, but it did mean he wouldn't have Victoria's company any longer at the Oak Lawn hospital. Alex did share in Victoria's happiness. "Wow! That's really exciting news!" 

Alex hugged Victoria, "I'm very happy for you." 

Alex walked over to the coffee pot, and as he poured coffee for Victoria and himself, she continued to give him the buzz. "It's pretty much the same job I'm doing here but with a heavier work load. Here we have 20.25 surgeries a day, tops. At Northwestern on any given day they have as many as 75. I'll have more responsibilities, but I'll earn more money." 

Clashing their Styrofoam cups together in the form of a toast, Alex wished Victoria, "best of luck!"


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2006)

As the weeks turned into months, Victoria did marvelous in her role as assistant director of surgery at Northwestern Memorial. Victoria had her own office, was very popular with the guys and staff in general, and even got her over eating under control. Matter of fact Victoria dropped all the weight she put on, plus a few extra pounds. It took some time, but Victoria got down to 125 pounds. Since the hospital was located practically on Chicago's lakefront, Victoria bought a trendy looking condo just off Lakeshore drive. 

"So does this make you a Cubs fan now?" Alex asked Victoria as she showed him the place. 

Victoria replied with a laugh, "And what if it does?" 

Taking a seat on a huge leather sofa, Alex remarked, "Youre doing very good for yourself Vicky. Way to go." Victoria flashed Alex a soft smile, and Alex continued, "I'm very delighted for you but I really miss working with you. 

Victoria sat down next to her friend, "You'll do fine without me. Anyways, I was holding you back." 

Alex questioned, "What? How?" 

Victoria nudged Alex on his upper arm, "With the chicks. They see me with you and back off, thinking what chance do I have with him when he's with that hot babe." Then Victoria became just a little serious, "Actually, I miss you too. But, youre always welcome here, and we stay in touch by phone and E-mail." 

Victoria looked at her watch, "Alex, I don't mean to call our evening short but, I have at date tonight." Victoria stood up and smiled, "But keep me company while I get ready, okay?" 

Alex nodded his reply, and Victoria strolled to her bedroom, "I won't be long, make yourself at home." 45 minutes later Victoria was ready for her date. Victoria looked exquisite in a sleeveless lavender gown that drew attention to her shapely figure, as her new hairstyle and just a hint of makeup flattered her beautiful face. Victoria's hair was now in a short preppy style, and back to its natural chocolate brown color. "You like?" Victoria smiled as she spun around so Alex could take in the whole effect. 

Alex walked over to Victoria, "You look beautiful!" 

Victoria laughed, "So youre giving me the green light?" 

Alex shook his head, and with a soft smile replied, "Yeah, you most definitely have a green light. Who's the lucky guy?" 

Victoria glanced over her reflection in the hall mirror, "Prescott Murtaugh, he's a bone specialist who's just moved here from Boston. He's taking me to a fundraiser for the Rain Forest over at the Hard Rock Cafe." 

Alex was about to suggest that some time in the near future they should get all dressed up, and spend a night on the town together, but was prevented in speaking his mind because of the arrival of Prescott Murtaugh. Prescott was a handsome middle age man, a little on the stout side with balding brown hair and thin mustache. 

Looking dapper in his black tuxedo, Prescott was highfalutin in character, and Alex sensed this immediately. After Victoria introduced the two men, she left the room to powder her nose, and Alex noticed Prescott's eye's glance over Victoria's bottom like a hungry man looking over a meal. Alex took hold of Prescott's lapel, "I don't care about how much money you have, your degree's or what school you went to. I care about her. If you hurt her, I'll put a nice dent in your forehead." 

Prescott broke free from Alex's grip. "We have a word for men like you in Boston. Their called brutes." 

Alex snickered, "Yeah, we have a word for guys like you in Chicago. We call them pompous blowhard grandstanding weasels." 

Prescott's eyes grew wide, "That's four words you know." 

Alex took a step towards Prescott, "And I meant every one of them." 

As Victoria walked back into the room, Prescott dashed right over to her, and kissed her on the cheek. "You look ravishing my dear." 

Victoria blushed, "Thank you Prescott, you look rather dapper yourself. Doesn't he Alex?" 

Alex nodded, then made tracks to the door, "Keep in touch Vicky, okay?" 

Victoria smiled, then threw him a kiss, "Yeah I will, call me." 

Alex caught a glimpse of Prescott's wily grin and remarked, "You know I will Vicky. I'll keep close tabs on you." 

Victoria and Alex did keep in touch for at least a while. Though slowly their lives took to separate paths and with exception to a phone conversation now and then, they drifted apart. Alex became involved with other females, however with the same results. He went back to school part time while still working at the hospital, and hung out with his various other friends. But there was no replacing Victoria; she was one of a kind. 

Victoria found her employment at Northwestern Memorial to be very rewarding. She became somewhat of a celebrity at the hospital, and besides Prescott, dated a variety of other men. As Victoria's role was expanded with more responsibilities, her job became much more of a challenge. Sometimes working twelve hours a day, 6 days a week, Victoria's anxiety returned, and once again she discovered her comfort in food. 

Victoria put on 15 pounds in no time at all. Victoria had a hard time accepting her current weight of 149-pounds since she was now heavier then she had ever been before. It was easy to tell Victoria was putting on the pounds. Her clothes looked tighter, and her face became rounder, her once defined facial features softer. One evening while dining with Prescott, Victoria remarked how uncomfortable she felt wearing a larger dress size. 

Prescott smugly informed her, "You have wide hips and pudgy thighs to begin with. You were going to fill out sooner or later." 

It wasn't what Prescott said that bothered her. It was the way he said it. Victoria used a headache as a phony excuse, and called it an early evening. Victoria never went out with Prescott again. Weeks became months, and Victoria continued to get heavier. For the first time she noticed the type of men she was attracted to because they didn't bother with her any more. The same guys who once fawned all over Victoria, went out of their way to flirt with her, asked her out to concerts and social gatherings, were the same guys she saw parading around the hospital with slim females. Victoria was chagrined to discover that she was interested in guys who were attracted to trophy chicks, and to them she was now hardly the type. 

It wasn't that Victoria lacked all male contact, she did still date. However, the dates were few and far between. Victoria became self-conscious about her size. Seeing the slimmer females basking in the attention Victoria once received made her feel unattractive. One evening after a very stressful day at work, and almost a pound of chocolates, Victoria decided to give Alex a call. 

It had been at least five months since they last spoken, but to Victoria it was like an eternity. Within seconds after Alex answered the phone, Victoria brought Alex up to current events, in relation to her stressful career at Northwestern Memorial, "All the Doctors are jerk's, when something need's to be done, it's like it's already a day late, If patients don't arrive on time for surgery, I'm the one who gets the blame." 

Victoria also brought up the fact she wasn't happy about the extra pounds she was carrying, "I'm wearing granny style undies, I had to buy a whole new wardrobe, the guys at work only flirt with me if they need something, I get this arrogant, your inferior to me because your heavy attitude from a fair share of my slim female staff members." 

Alex brought a humorous edge to the conversation, "Vicky your almost 26. Your not going to look like you'r 18 forever, you know. Your body is changing, youre naturally going to get weomanly hips, your breasts are getting bigger, and your uterus is developing. Youre going to have fallopian tubes and ovaries, and let's not forget all those eggs. You must have a million of them inside of you. So with that package, it's understandable, youre going to put on a few pounds. The ovaries themselves must weigh what? 10 pounds?" 

Victoria laughed, "So youre saying I'm a breeder?" 

Alex chuckled, "Not in so many words." The conversation continued in a comical tone for a little while longer, until Alex decided to get serious. "Honestly Vicky. If someone doesn't like you because of the way you look, they don't deserve knowing you at all." 

Victoria's voice revealed the smile on her face, "You always know the right words to say that'll turn my world around. Alex youre the best." 

Victoria and Alex continued in their happy bit of banter, even making plans to see each other in the not to distant future. Once off the phone with Alex, Victoria slipped off her pull over blouse, and patted her generously round belly. Popping a handful of chocolates into her mouth, Victoria walked into her bathroom. Flopping off her slip on footwear Victoria stood on the scale, and as she munched away on a few more chocolates saw the scale read, 189 pounds. 

Glancing at her reflection in the mirror over the sink, Victoria slowly scrutinized her fuller cheeks and double chin. Peeling off her slacks, Victoria 's hand's roamed over her wide hips, then upward, caressing her swollen belly. Standing sideways in the direction of her full-length mirror, Victoria smiled at her womanly figure. "Okay, maybe I'm no longer a size 6, but I'm still just as attractive." 

Wrapping her ruby red bathrobe over her chubby body, Victoria walked back into the living room, reached for the remaining chocolates, and took a seat in front of her computer. Checking her E-mail, Victoria discovered an interesting piece of business. It was from a company advertising their weight loss program. It read: My name is Denise K. My life was a mess after gaining over 75 pounds. My husband treated me like a stranger. Forcing me to sleep in the garage. But since enrolling in the Finklemyer weight loss program I lost all the weight, and my husband now treats me like a newlywed. 

Victoria shook her head, and as she gobbled up the remaining chocolates, sent a reply: 

"Denise, you should have lost your husband, not the weight. He sounds like the typical male jerk that has kept women from accepting their true beauty regardless of how much they weigh. Beautiful women come in all sizes. A pity you never realized this. Victoria H."

Victoria surfed the net all night long, visiting all the size acceptance sites available. At last Victoria felt pretty good about herself, and took pride in her full figure. 

As the months went on Victoria found herself in a better state of mind. She fought the stress by taking one day at a time, handled the doctors in an assertive manner, no longer would be taken to task for foul ups she wasn't responsible for, and ignored the slim female coworkers who gave her attitude. 

Victoria also accepted the truth concerning the men she was once attracted to. She realized what she once told Alex, material men are attracted to materialistic women. Victoria understood, for many guys having a slim trophy chick on their arm was like a symbol of success. More or less saying, she's with me, so I'm important. In many ways making up for whatever they lack in self-esteem and their insecure nature. 

Victoria quit dieting, and as her weight continued to increase, she held onto her heart in hope that the right guy would come around. A man who'd find her attractive, yet love her because of who she is. Though all plans to meet up with Alex would fall through for one reason or another, they still kept in touch over the phone. Speaking a few times a month, they would converse about their latest quest for romance, and the disappointment that would follow. Victoria found herself sweet over a couple different guys, only to be told later, "You're a wonderful young lady Vicky, but I only like you as a friend." 

Victoria would bite her lip, and offer a candy made smile, "Yeah, I know." Though in all truth, it broke her heart. Victoria often wondered about guys like Alex, a small but faithful member of the male population that found full figure females more desirable then slim chicks. As Victoria would socialize quite frequently, she often wondered after being rejected, "Where are they?"


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2006)

*Part Three: Love Over Looked *

One afternoon at Northwestern Memorial, as now quite chunky Victoria was enjoying a cup of coffee in the staff lounge, her coworker and friend, Ruth, approached her. 

Ruth was the staff healthcare coordinator for the Department of Surgery. Thin with short silver hair, Ruth was very intelligent and had a kind heart and caring nature. Ruth smiled at her buddy, and placed a box of donuts on the table, "Mind if I join you?" 

Victoria sat up straight, and as Ruth poured herself a cup of coffee, Victoria pulled over a chair, "Yeah, please do." 

Victoria sipped her coffee as Ruth offered her a donut, and then asked, "Have any special plans for the weekend?" 

Victoria nodded her head as she reached for a donut, "My laundry's piling up, so I'll get a handle on...” 

Ruth interrupted her, "I meant socializing, like do you have a date?" 

Victoria laughed so hard she almost spilt her coffee. "I haven't dated in so long, I'm starting to forget about the male gender." 

Ruth helped herself to a donut, "You must know a few guys, don't you?" 

Victoria nodded, and then smiled, "Yeah, I have a bunch of male friends." Ruth sipped her coffee, "I meant as in romance." 

Victoria replied, "Well, most of the guys I know don't think of me in the romantic sense. They’re attracted to slim chicks, which I haven't been, oh about 100 pounds ago." 

Ruth shook her head, "You're a beautiful young lady Vicky. You actually feel there's not a guy out there who finds you appealing? I find that hard to believe. We all have a soul mate." 

Victoria started to nibble on a second donut, "Soul mate?" 

Ruth continued, "Yeah, a soul mate. Your perfect match, the right guy who'll hang on every word you say, who'll brighten up your day by just entering the room. A man you can tell anything to without any fear of judgment, a man who'll stay loyal to you, and love you no matter what." 

Victoria laughed, "So my soul mate would be the type of guy who wouldn't mind me taking up 75% of the space in the bathroom?" 

Ruth rolled her eyes, "A soul mate isn't a type of guy, he's the right guy. You have to know someone like that?" 

Victoria looked towards the ceiling, and then back at Ruth, "Well yeah, he's my best friend." 

Ruth asked, "Does he find you attractive?" 

Victoria laughed, "I haven't seen Alex in a quite a while." Then patting her spacious belly, Victoria grinned, "But he'd find me attractive alright." 

Ruth smiled, "Bingo! He's your soul mate!" 

Victoria's mind raced through a variety of thoughts and emotions. "My gosh Ruth, there he was the whole time and I never realized it!" Victoria stood up, and made a beeline to the telephone. Then covering her mouth, Victoria laughed, "What am I doing? It's only a quarter to three. Alex isn't home from work yet." 

Later on that evening, after Victoria made it home from the hospital, she called Alex. Alex, who was in the middle of a card game, was happy to hear from Victoria. "Hey Victoria, my gosh! I was just thinking about you." 

Victoria asked, "Is it a bad time for you to talk?" 

Alex yelled to his cohorts in the poker game, "I'll be right back." Taking the phone into his bathroom, Alex told Victoria, "I have a minute Vicky, nothing personal but, Will's playing with us, and he's playing wild, betting big and doesn't have a clue on what he's doing." 

Victoria giggled, "Okay Maverick, why not bring all your winnings with you tomorrow night when we go out for dinner." 

Alex blinked his eye's, "What? Are you asking me out?" 

Victoria was blunt, "Yeah I'm asking you out. Are you free tomorrow at around, say ninish?" 

Alex replied in a happy tone of voice, "Yeah, sure I am. Do you want me to pick you up?" 

Smiling at her reflection in her living room mirror, and rubbing her belly, Victoria remarked, "No. Meet me on Michigan Avenue on the Northwest side of the river. Let's get all dressed up, and go dancing afterwards." 

Alex was in total agreement, "Yeah sounds cool." 

Victoria giggled, "And Alex, wait to you see me." 

Victoria hung up the phone, and with both hands shook her big belly. "I sure hope Alex doesn't faint when he gets a look at me!" 

Needless to say, Alex arrived early. Looking spiffy in a navy blue dress shirt, black and red tie, and black slacks, Alex was more then just a little anxious in seeing Victoria for the first time in several months. As he rested upon the railing of the Michigan Avenue Bridge, Alex noticed an attractive full figured young lady walking towards his direction. Her wavy chocolate brown hair dangled over her shoulders, and her 214-pound body looked marvelous in a dark red dress. 

Alex thought to himself as the female approached him, "I know that's not Vicky." But as she advanced even closer, Alex caught sight of her sweet face. "Vicky! You look absolutely beautiful!" 

Victoria took Alex by the shoulders, "I have been such a knot head Alex. Looking for true love, and you were here all the time." 

Alex was at a loss for words, but Victoria wasn't, "Well, we're standing in the moonlight." 

Victoria pressed her body into Alex's, and he wrapped his arms around her. Victoria smiled, "Now I'm in your arm's, and what did you exactly want to do? Something about a long, deep, passionate...." 

Alex interrupted her with a kiss. Ending the embrace, Victoria took a step back, and spun around, "I'm a big beautiful woman now! Think your man enough for the likes of me?" 

Alex took Victoria by her hand, and then slowly back into his arms, "Yeah, I do." 

Victoria smiled, "I admire a man who knows what he wants. Now kiss me again, then we'll go to dinner." 

Alex beamed in his happiness, "Whatever you say." 

After a long embrace, they strolled down Michigan Avenue together, arm in arm. Alex asked Victoria, "Where would you like to eat?" 

Victoria laughed, "As long as were together, it doesn't really matter."


----------



## atcAlan (May 16, 2006)

Just the type of story that I love the best.
Alan


----------



## Matt L. (May 17, 2006)

Hello, I'm delighted that you enjoyed the story. Thank you for the feed back. Matt L.


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (May 18, 2006)

That was a really good Story, i really liked it, especially since you mentioned a bunch of places that i know , and it involved a visit to Comiskey park where my beloved Sox play. Great story overall i really enjoy your stories


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 18, 2006)

Matt's stories are always very good!


----------



## Matt L. (May 20, 2006)

Thank you Megan and Pitbull, I appreciate the feed back. Most of the stories that I write take place in and around Chicago because it's my home town, thus I often make use of my favorite spots for locations. Glad to hear you enjoy my work, Matt L.


----------



## PoeticNightmare (Aug 3, 2006)

This is my favorite romance story, and my all-time favorite story when it comes to fat admiration writing. kudos to you Matt, and hope the writing bug keeps biting.

Later days


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 4, 2006)

PoeticNightmare, Thank you for your kind thoughts, I really appreciate them. I'm delighted that you enjoyed Destiny and I have another romantic weight gain story to be written as soon as I finish the rest of my projects. Best wishes, Matt L.


----------



## Zim2.0 (Sep 6, 2006)

oh my god my friend that story was so sad at times and yet it was honestly it was one of the best WG stories I have ever read in my entire life. is there some kind of award we can give you...some trophy oh go please give this man a trophy wait I change my mind your my #1 author....just an amazing story. please more would be great.:bow: 

Zim2.0


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello Zim2.0 , I greatly appreciate the feed back and I'm deeply flattered that you enjoyed Destiny. Sentiments as yours, have a huge impact on my life and my writing career. I hope you'll continue reading. Best wishes, Matt


----------



## missourifat (Sep 30, 2006)

I have lost how to find your website Matt L. I used to find it before I moved.


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 1, 2006)

Here it is and thanks for your interest in my stories, Matt http://www.angelfire.com/journal/archangel/MattL.html


----------

